# Kodak playsport



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Just got this handheld digital hd camcorder.. it is waterproof down to 10 ft. I will probably be churning out some fishing/outdoor videos soon.. should be pretty comical MAYBE interesting even lol we'll see. Sound interesting to anyone? I know I try to search youtube for fishing or outdoor vids all the time and all I can find are a few 2 to 3 minute clips (fishing at least) of someone already having the pond lm up on shore, unless its a professional on their tv show.


----------

